# Washington State home & property



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

We've updated our web site and hope you'll take a look for yourself and, if it isn't your dream place, pass it on if you know someone else who might be interested.

Thanks, 
Don & Kathe

Web site: offgrid150.simpl.com


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Cleaning up some slash from firewood cutting.


----------



## Lupine (Oct 2, 2013)

Don, 

I really do admire your property. You've done a brilliant job with it, and I hope you find a buyer.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

The snow is almost all melted and the sun is shining. We still have firewood left and the pantry is full. All good.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I wish you well!


----------

